# We have taken the plunge



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Well it has taken since 2 September last year for us to make up our minds and we have done so at long, long last!! We took the plunge a couple of days ago and have bought our first motorhome. We have been caravanners for about 20 years now so we are not novices. We have bought the Winnebago Sightseer 35J and have been told that we can take delivery of the vehicle in 2 weeks time. I cannot wait. We will now have to change our signature below won't we :lol:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

well done Sharnor
and welcome to the darkside i,m sure your going to enjoy your RV
look foward to seeing out and about in it

happy trails
Tony


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice RV, those two weeks will fly by... NOT


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Well done, it took us about that long as well! Hope you enjoy as much as we do :lol: 8) 

Dangerous


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

You'll be frightening yourselves to death, driving it home from the dealers, in no time...... :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for your well wishes. Norman has already told a friend of ours who has an RV that he must be available on the day we drive it home. :lol: 

We are going to the dealer tomorrow and make sure that all the plugs are put in the correct places etc. etc. I am getting so excited.


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Well done indeed. Can I ask which dealer you used and your views on them. Also was it in stock?

ken


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*RV*

Hello both,
I do hope that Norman can manage to sleep over the next 2 weeks...we had to wait that long to collect our RV & Gordon couldn't sleep at all...(.kept saying "What can I do ???...I can't wait that long !!!)...longest 2 weeks of my life !! The drive from the dealers will be an experience (her indoors shouting GET OVER...I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD...not funny at the time...stressed him indoors no end !!)
Happy motoring....Jenny


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done with your purchase. I hope that you get HUGE amounts of enjoyment from it and look forward to seeing you on one of the MHF get togethers sometimes.

Keith


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry it has taken so long to write back to you but we have been away at a couple of dog shows.

Thank you once again for all your well wishes.

Ken - We bought the RV from Dudleys in Oxfordshire and yes it was in stock. They had 5 or 6 new Winnies - all different sizes and layouts in a row and ours was one of them.

We have been back to Dudleys this past week and arranged where they will be putting all the electrical sockets and how many etc. etc. We will then be going to Witney on the night of th 18th and will stay overnight at the dealership, then will be going off to our next dog show in her on the 19th.

The first person to look at our caravan bought it so that was a great weight off our shoulders too.

Sharon


----------

